# La Gloria/El Rico Event @ Edwards in Tampa



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Whats up people this is my frist post here. So lets get to it one of my favorite stores in Tampa. El Rico Cigar event, yuengling beer 
5pm-7pm Friday Apirl 27 I know I'm late
3235 Henderson blvd
Tampa, FL 33609


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for adding this event. Sounds like you're gonna have fun!

Is it on Friday April 27th?


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes Sorry Apirl 27


----------

